# Need the Best Bike Fitter



## ganginwood (Dec 4, 2006)

My wife has been grappling with her position and fit on the bike. She's a strong rider (B+ stregnth wise) but has been struggling with neck pain, feet pain...and other minor inconveniences. 

Now she has a new bike with an integrated seat post. She wants to have a professional fit, dial in her position, and be comfortable/efficient in the saddle. What's the hype with Retul and or can you make any recommendations for a fitter in Pennsylvania. I'm in NEPA so we're willing to travel to have this done so southern Maryland, New York, etc...are all possibilities. 

As far as Retul,I like the idea of measuring a dynamic position rather than stagnant, but I just want to make sure this will cover her bases and provide what she needs.


----------



## mortman (Jan 22, 2004)

*Dave Greenfield at Elite Bicycles*

In the course of dialing in my road bikes, purchasing a tri bike, etc., I have had several fitting from various fitters in the Maryland area. Most of them I thought were average to sucked. One of them I liked in terms of the approach and technique, but ultimately the fit did not prove comfortable. 

That was until I purchased a tri bike from Elite. Dave initially fit me on my road bike, which he lowered the saddle and bars, moved my saddle forward, and adjusted my cleats. I had never been so comfortable in my life. A couple months later my tri bike arrives, we go through the fitting, and same result. I never thought I would enjoy a tri bike because I didn't think it would be comfortable. Thousands of miles and an Ironman later, I couldn't be happier. Dave even fit my second road bike, at no additional charge.

They are located in Philadelphia, and I would highly recommend him for a top-notch fitting.

Mark


----------



## ganginwood (Dec 4, 2006)

funny, that's who i just spoke to. they sounded pretty good. it was like 480 for thefit but if he's that good, i'll drop the coin.


----------

